# openjdk/icedtea6 gnu-classpath lässt sich nicht installieren

## ScytheMan

Seitdem gnu-classpath dependency von icedtea ist lässt sich dieses nicht mehr updaten, da ich gnu-classpath nicht installieren kann. 

beim installieren von

dev-java/gnu-classpath-0.97.2 kriege ich folgenden Fehler:

```

gcjwebplugin.cc:61:31: Fehler: nsIPluginInstance.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

gcjwebplugin.cc:62:35: Fehler: nsIPluginInstancePeer.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

gcjwebplugin.cc:63:31: Fehler: nsIPluginTagInfo2.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

gcjwebplugin.cc:145: Fehler: ISO-C++ verbietet Deklaration von »NS_DEFINE_IID« ohne Typ

gcjwebplugin.cc:145: Fehler: »kIPluginTagInfo2IID« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

gcjwebplugin.cc:145: Fehler: »NS_IPLUGINTAGINFO2_IID« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

gcjwebplugin.cc:145: Fehler: initializer Ausdrucksliste als zusammengesetzten Ausdruck behandelt

gcjwebplugin.cc:203: Fehler: ISO-C++ verbietet Deklaration von »nsIPluginTagInfo2« ohne Typ

gcjwebplugin.cc:203: Fehler: expected »;« before »*« token

gcjwebplugin.cc: In function »gchar* plugin_get_documentbase(NPP_t*)«:

gcjwebplugin.cc:868: Fehler: »nsIPluginInstance« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

gcjwebplugin.cc:868: Fehler: »xpcom_instance« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

gcjwebplugin.cc:869: Fehler: »nsIPluginInstancePeer« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

gcjwebplugin.cc:869: Fehler: »peer« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

gcjwebplugin.cc:870: Fehler: »nsresult« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

gcjwebplugin.cc:870: Fehler: expected `;' before »result«

gcjwebplugin.cc:871: Fehler: »nsIPluginTagInfo2« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

gcjwebplugin.cc:871: Fehler: »pluginTagInfo2« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

gcjwebplugin.cc:876: Fehler: expected primary-expression before »)« token

gcjwebplugin.cc:890: Fehler: »union info_union« hat kein Element namens »info_field«

gcjwebplugin.cc:892: Fehler: »result« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

gcjwebplugin.cc:892: Fehler: »kIPluginTagInfo2IID« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

gcjwebplugin.cc:912: Fehler: »NS_RELEASE« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

gcjwebplugin.cc: At global scope:

gcjwebplugin.cc:145: Warnung: »NS_DEFINE_IID« definiert, aber nicht verwendet

make[2]: *** [libgcjwebplugin_la-gcjwebplugin.lo] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/gnu-classpath-0.97.2/work/classpath-0.97.2/native/plugin'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/gnu-classpath-0.97.2/work/classpath-0.97.2/native'

make: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

 *

 * ERROR: dev-java/gnu-classpath-0.97.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2907:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/gnu-classpath-0.97.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/gnu-classpath-0.97.2/temp/environment'.

 *

```

```
cthulhu scytheman # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.26-gentoo-r2 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 15 Oct 2008 18:04:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache distlocks fix-packages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de /usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina /usr/portage/local/layman/java-overlay /usr/portage/local/local-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi aim alsa amd64 ao apache2 apm audacious audiofile avahi avi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr clamav cli cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups cupsddk custom-optimization dbus dga dirac divx4linux dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam fame fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran ftp fuse gd gdbm geoip gif gimp gnome gnuplot gpm gstreamer gtk gtkhtml hal hddtemp iconv icq id3 id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jabber java javascript jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos lame latex ldap libnotify lirc lm_sensors mad matroska mdnsresponder-compat midi mikmod mime mjpeg mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib musepack mysql nano-syntax ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin obex ogg ogm opengl openmp oscar oss pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd prediction pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rss rtsp samba scanner schroedinger sdl session snmp spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles suid svg symlink sysfs sysvipc taglib tcl tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vcdx videos vorbis wavpack wma wxwindows x264 xine xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" DVB_CARDS="ttpci" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Folgenden Bug hab ich noch gefunden:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=213463

Aber dort scheint sich auch nichts zu tun.

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat wie ich das Problem lösen kann, nur her damit. IcedTea6-1.3 wollt ich eigentlich schon haben, da 1.2 nicht gerade aktuell und teilweise instabil ist.

gruß ScytheMan

----------

## Finswimmer

Er meckert, dass diese Datei nicht gefunden wird: nsIPluginInstance.h

Die ist lauf PFL Bestandteil von gecko-sdk oder xulrunner.

Hast du eins von beiden installiert?

Interessant wäre, wo gcjwebplugin.cc die Datei erwartet.

Evtl ist nur aufgrund einer zu neuen Version von o.g. Paket der Ort ein anderer.

Tobi

----------

## ScytheMan

xulrunner-1.9 und 1.8 is installiert.

die ebuilds sind aus dem java-overlay

nutze das eigentlich nur, weil ich amd64 fahre und das die einzige halbwegs praktikable möglichkeit ist ein nsplugin zu bauen.

gnu-classpath hatte ich noch gar nicht installiert, beim letzten layman sync kam ein neues ebuild für icedtea6-1.2 mit dass es als dependency wollte. 

gekümmert hat es mich damals nicht, da ich icedtea6-1.2 installiert hatte, nu wollte ich aber icedtea6-1.3 installieren und nu brauch ichs.  :Wink: 

theoretisch kann ich auch auf ein älteres gnu-classpath zurückgreifen, welches dann aber xulrunner-1.8 will, was mich unglücklicherweise dazu bringt firefox von 3 auf 2 downgraden zu müssen, was ich nicht möchte.

----------

## ScytheMan

*BUMP*

niemand eine idee wie ich das ganze mit firefox 3 zum laufen bekomme? :/

----------

